# Turnibol Overview



## c4x (May 4, 2013)

*
Pharmaceutical Name: 4-chlordehydromethyltestosterone

Chemical Names: 4-chloro-17b-hydroxy-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-dien-3-one;4-chloro-1-Dehydro-17a-methyltestosterone; 4-chloro-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-1,4-androstadien-3-one

Molecular Weight: 334.8854

Chemical Formula: C20H27O2Cl

Active life: 16 hours

Anabolic/Androgenic Ratio: >100:0

NicknamesT(oral turinabol) Tbol
*​*​*

1.What is Turinabol?
OT was originally developed by East German chemist and researchers in the mid-20th century for use by their athletes during the olympics and other international competitions. It is believe to be the drug responsible for much of that country's dominance in many of the athletic competitions ofthat era, along with their groundbreaking training techniques. There is no medical use of this drug and as such it has remained exclusively a performance enchancing compound used by athletes.

Oral Turninabol (dehydrochloromethyltestosterone) is also known as Oral Turinabol (OT) or Pro Turinabol.  Turinabol is a derivative of Dianabol that does not promote water retention and estrogenic side effects. Turinabol can produce slow to moderately fast quality gains depending on how well your body absorbs.(3)​*​*
OT is a 17AA compound meaning that it survives the first pass through the liver, but this also increases hepatoxicity, for the most part users of oral turinabol have reported minimal bloating on this compound. OT feautres a 4-chloro attachment that inhibits the aromatization of the compound.The alteration that is done to the compound obviously elminates much of the worry concerning a user experiencing any of the typical estrogen related side effects.Negative side effects are extremely rare with tbol BUT can occur from cycles exceeding 6 weeks coupled with extremely high doses. The world reknown phrase " It will shut off your natty test production" is highly unlike, there have only been 3 cases in which this has happened,in these cases TBOL was at 90mg a day on a 5 week cycle.Possible but unlikely side effects include, Gynecomastia, water retention,high blood pressure, acne, gastrointestinal pain, and uncontrolled aggressive behavior (Once again...highly unlikely) (2)

The androgenic effect of the drug is pretty poor  (6 out of 100) but in combination with the anabolic effect (54 out of 100) Tbol is an extremely effective steroid. 
Normally this is a slower acting steroid. When using Tbol, weight,strength, and muscle mass will not be overly dramatic however, what you gain in strength and muscle will be the highest of quality (Great for strength training athletes).Turinabol typically does not create risk for estrogenic side effects, so there is limited water retention(unlike its older brother Dianabol) or risk of gynecomastia(1). Due to the limited water retention your muscle will obtain a harder fuller look to them. Its 17-alpha alkylated  which means it can be toxic to the liver, but normal liver care (milk thistle,vitamin C,A E, Magnesium and choline) will keep you liver-for the most part- unharmed.(2)


In studies done on male athletes that were given 10 mg OT/day over six weeks, no negative health effects or side effects were reported. It was also used in low doses to reduce the binding of SHBG (Sex Horomone binding Globulin) to other steroids.It is common for people to take OT at very high dosages. Yet athletes looking to obtain gains more quickly and more proficiently in their sport/game were very successful with lower doses of oral turinabol(4)

Injections of OT do exist, The difference between oral and injectable tbol is like with most of other steroids. Oral is easier to take but in theory it may be harmful to the liver .One can sustain higher dosages of the injectable version, But,in general this is a matter of personal preferences.

When doing 20 mg daily, endogenous testosterone production starts being suppressed after ten days. However, it goes down to only 60-70% (Dbol suppresses it to 30-40%) which is the reason of quick rejuvenation afterwards. Just 5 days after the cycle is over,natural testosterone production normalizes. 7 days after the cycle, endogenous testosterone production may even become higher than before the cycle. (4)

Dosing:
Most athletes only need to ingest 10-30mg a day to greatly improve strength performances.Most competitive Body Builders must ingest 50-80 mg a day to see size increase, but their liver would greatly suffer even with liver aid, which is why most bodybuilders stick to pins/injections  

Dosage is as following: Body weight in pounds divided by 10. For bodybuilders Dosage is: Body weight in kilograms divided by 1.5-2 (Normally 1.5 times higher than your average Dianabol dosage (1)

Quick Summary:
Increased libido during cycles occur for both sexes,Muscle hardness,Can make you lean but is not a fat burner
Basically it behaves like a typical steroid,Low bioavailability(first pass),Enterohepatic circulation, mainly excreted by kidneys

 Overall OT is an amazing steroid to take...for athletes.Although it can be used during cutting cycles which is what most Body Builders use it for. if you wish to put on any size with this compound..its a waste of time! To the athletes out there who wouldnt mind gaining a small small size increases but a statistical performance increase, Tbol is the way to go.

Tbol should never be your first "mass building" cycle. Their are plenty of great injectable steroids for  sculpting and building,Most also pose no harm to your liver as OT does.

If you've read this you may think you have the full scoop on TBOL.
*You dont.
*Continue to research,once you think you have all the research in the world
*Research your research.
*


​


[*=center]The pharmacokinetics of Oral-Turinabol in humans] Pharmazie. 1991 Sep;46(9):650-4. German.
[*=center]Department of Urology, Universitaetsklinikum ?Carl Gustav Carus,? Technical University of Dresden,Dresden, Germany
[*=center]Intratesticular leiomyosarcoma in a young man after high dose doping with Oral-Turinabol: a case report. Cancer. 1999 Oct 15;86(8):1571-5.
[*=center]Berendonk B. Doping. Von der Forschung zum Betrug. Reinbek bei Hamburg: Rowohlt Taschenbuchverlag. 1992:448pp  Clinical Chemistry 43:7. 1262-1279 (1997)


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 4, 2013)

Nice write bro


----------



## c4x (May 4, 2013)

Bump!  Thanks man!


----------



## c4x (May 4, 2013)

Sorry for some typos in the title and in the beginning guys.


----------

